# Waxing



## LeighA123 (Jun 21, 2016)

I am new to China and would like to know if there is anywhere I can get waxing done in Hefe, Shanghai or Bejing?

Thank you in advance


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very sure there are shops in Shanghai and Beijing. Just google it and do not go for the cheapest (to prevent you end up with rashes). Some higher level massage places also do waxing as a part of a luxury spa treatment (again sure for Shanghai & Beijing). Hefei I do not know that well, but looking at the development its gone through I would assume also there they have this available.


----------

